# 2020-the year of cheap pax?



## Casedarby (Apr 29, 2019)

Seems like so far this year tips are down from both Uber and Lyft. Two rides to airport in the last two weeks, nice conversation, but thanks and zero tip. Wtf?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Yup , enititled but cheap !!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

The start of the year always sucks. I live in a college town and I know there are basically two blocks of four months I need to drive hard in. March through June and September through December. But YMMV.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Casedarby said:


> Seems like so far this year tips are down from both Uber and Lyft. Two rides to airport in the last two weeks, nice conversation, but thanks and zero tip. Wtf?


Tips should be a nice bonus ,they ain't required.


----------



## Casedarby (Apr 29, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> Tips should be a nice bonus ,they ain't required.


I didn't say tips were required. Since I'm older, I was taught that it was good manners to tip for decent service. Also that certain occupations relied on tips to make a reasonable wage. Food service jobs for sure, also taxi drivers. I think Uber and Lyft drivers fall into that category. I also feel that without reasonable tips the compensation is below average.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

Casedarby said:


> Seems like so far this year tips are down from both Uber and Lyft. Two rides to airport in the last two weeks, nice conversation, but thanks and zero tip. Wtf?


It's because fares were increased.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

If hoping for tips doing Ride Share to make it profitable, well, you won't be profitable.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

52 trips the last 3 days and got tipped on a grand total of 1 trip

On 1 trip the paxholes couldn't figure out where the pick up location was and called me trying to figure out where I was . Spent well over 5 minutes directing the morons until they found me . Trip paid a total of $4.88 . As a reward for my patience they gave me a 3 star . 
No good deed goes unpunished . Lesson learned ? Next time , shuffle , collect the $5 cancellation fee , and move on .
FAQ them all . On a side note I rewarded pax stupidity with a 1 star just before the 24 hour window to rate pax had closed . Enjoy your stay in the big city ......................


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Casedarby said:


> Seems like so far this year tips are down from both Uber and Lyft. Two rides to airport in the last two weeks, nice conversation, but thanks and zero tip. Wtf?


Issue is the total fare is high and passengers aren't required to
supplement sloth unambitious entitled drivers.

Want tips?
Try
Exotic Dancing &#128131; &#128111;‍♀
Barber &#128136;
golf ⛳ caddy
Valet parking &#129447;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Casedarby said:


> I also feel that without reasonable tips the compensation is below average.


Serious suggestion. Make up a tip jar with a label that says just that; that like any service industry tips help make the job worthwhile.

Then let us know if you get a bump in tips.


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

radikia said:


> 52 trips the last 3 days and got tipped on a grand total of 1 trip
> 
> On 1 trip the paxholes couldn't figure out where the pick up location was and called me trying to figure out where I was . Spent well over 5 minutes directing the morons until they found me . Trip paid a total of $4.88 . As a reward for my patience they gave me a 3 star .
> No good deed goes unpunished . Lesson learned ? Next time , shuffle , collect the $5 cancellation fee , and move on .
> FAQ them all . On a side note I rewarded pax stupidity with a 1 star just before the 24 hour window to rate pax had closed . Enjoy your stay in the big city ......................


Wow, that's worse than my $1 on $98 in trips, are you in the Bay Area too?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Issue is the total fare is high and passengers aren't required to
> supplement sloth unambitious entitled drivers.
> 
> Want tips?
> ...


As an exotic dancer I bet I would get few tips with a bad ticker, being a flabby old man.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> As an exotic dancer I bet I would get few tips with a bad ticker, being a flabby old man.


Actually you'd do Financially well,
patrons would throw money
while shouting " _Put It ON! Put in On! Please Put it ON!"_


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

It’s because Uber and Lyft keep charging PAX more and more and giving us the same or less

most passengers still think we get 75% of the fare so they think we are doing well. Hence, no tip!


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

y yal so upset about a ****ing tip?? really


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

Still waiting on those pics


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

hottiebottie said:


> y yal so upset about a @@@@ing tip?? really


Uber really got it in to people head not to tip. A lot of pax simple don't tip,a hour drive can cost them $20. You still will get no tip from a lot ofp ppl.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

The only non-tippers that really piss me off are the ones who told you they uber drive back home. Wtf?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

All 3 years I have been doing this have been the "year of the cheap pax".............-o:


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Casedarby said:


> Seems like so far this year tips are down from both Uber and Lyft. Two rides to airport in the last two weeks, nice conversation, but thanks and zero tip. Wtf?


Tonight pressed hard 18 rides zero tips &#128512;


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

mellorock said:


> Tonight pressed hard 18 rides zero tips &#128512;


Wow, some cheap ass people out there.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

tc49821 said:


> Tips should be a nice bonus ,they ain't required.


....because of drivers like yourself!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Casedarby said:


> Seems like so far this year tips are down from both Uber and Lyft. Two rides to airport in the last two weeks, nice conversation, but thanks and zero tip. Wtf?


Hi, I'm from 3 months in the future. You aren't going to believe what happens next in 2020.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Hi, I'm from 3 months in the future. You aren't going to believe what happens next in 2020.


All those cheap bastards are sitting at home playing video games now that Pool is dead. Higher quality pax today. Today I get the same % of pax leaving tips, but the tips are larger. Often the tips are 100% to 200% of the fare I receive, and more frequently are cash tips rather than in-app where Uncle Sam lurks, but still only get tips from 5% to 10% of pax. I also get regular "I really appreciate you" and "Thank you for picking me up" comments. I don't remember getting those kinds of appreciative comments pre-COVID.


----------

